# Buenas Pulgas



## Viviane Nunes

Bom dia!
Perro flaco e de buenas pulgas é o mesmo que cachorro magro e pulguento em portugues? Ou buenas pulgas tem outra tradução?
Procurei na internet e não encontrei nenhuma explicação...
Como malas pulgas quer dizer mal carater ou mal humor, fiquei em duvida se há algum outro significado para buenas pulgas.
Poderiam me ajudar?
Grata,
Vivi


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Buenas pulgas" quer dizer pacífico, manso, de boa índole, etc.
"Malas pulgas" é o contrário.


----------



## Viviane Nunes

ok... um cachorro manso!
Obrigada whosoyeu por me socorrer!!! )
Abraços,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Viviane Nunes said:


> ok... um cachorro manso!
> Obrigada whosoyeu por me socorrer!!! )
> Abraços,


Aplica-se também a pessoas. "Una persona de buenas pulgas" é alguém de boa índole.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_De buenas pulgas_ es *inusitado* en español. Sólo se usa _de malas pulgas _(¿dónde se vio una buena pulga?).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Viviane Nunes said:


> Como malas pulgas quer dizer mal carater ou mal humor


Imagino que será sólo un americanismo, pero para significar que alguien es de mal carácter decimos que es "*de pocas* pulgas": intolerante, que no soporta que lo molesten, colérico, iracundo.
Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> _De buenas pulgas_ es *inusitado* en español. Sólo se usa _de malas pulgas _(¿dónde se vio una buena pulga?).



Quizás en español de España, no de este lado del charco.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Perdão, no espanhol da Espanha.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Pues aunque acá, como dijo Adolfo, estamos mucho más familiarizados con "de pocas pulgas", he visto en internet que "de buenas pulgas" tiene el significado expuesto por WhoSoyEu

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> Perdão, no espanhol da Espanha.


 
Xiao, WhoSoyEu,

nunca ouví *buenas pulgas* _de este lado del charco. _

Y Lio Messi es la única buena pulga que conozco


----------



## XiaoRoel

Fer BA said:


> Xiao, WhoSoyEu,
> 
> nunca ouví *buenas pulgas* _de este lado del charco. _
> 
> Y Lio Messi es la única buena pulga que conozco


Menos mal. Sonaba fatal. Una pulga buena, menudo contrasentido.


----------



## Fer BA

y sin embargo...

http://www.onceuponatimeinobanos.co...Noticias/mercadillo-de-las-buenas-pulgas.html

tal vez sea una expresión común en euskera


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estos vascos son la hostia. Me encanta ir de tabernas por Bilbo o Donosti, me muero de risa con su sentido del humor. Tienen un programa de humor de la ETB, _Vaya semanita_, (donde se ríen mucho y bien de sí mismos) que dan por satélite en el canal Paramount Comedy, que siempre que puedo lo veo (y eso que poco veo la tele). Si lo puedes ver en "el barrio plateado por la luna" o en "Boedo antiguo" no te lo pierdas.
Tengo ganas de ir a Buenos Aires para oír el rehilamiento porteño in situ, _sin malas pulgas_, "en la Avenida Centenera y Tabarés". igual nos vemos y compartimos, pero no *pulgas* (_así llaman ahora aquí a unos bocadillos pequeñitos que dan de tapa en los bares_), sino un buen asado con vino mendocino.
Un saludo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> Xiao, WhoSoyEu,
> 
> nunca ouví *buenas pulgas* _de este lado del charco. _
> 
> Y Lio Messi es la única buena pulga que conozco


Quizás porque Bogota queda lejos de Bs.As.

http://museudelvent.blogspot.com/2008/01/bogot-i-els-nvols-s-xxi.html


----------

